# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Could do with some advice

## Australia

Hey,

I am planing to travel to Australia, New Zealand, Figi etc early next yr for about 6 months and was thinking of doing it through BUNAC and then travelling back through America with flights included.

The costs are higher doing it through BUNAC than indepandantly but as I have never travelled to the same extent before I was thinking that it may be best to do it through an organisation.

Is this a good idea or just a waste of extra spending funds?

Suz

----------

